# Baker21's Superb Update Detail.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wasn't too sure whether to stick this on here but I have decided I may as well.............

Haven't paid the Superb much attention for some time now so at the weekend I completed the usual 'mini detail' and with the weather looking good, I thought I would take some shots of the Superb in her new home:


























































































































































Not been using the Superb much recently as I am currently looking after the Audi A6, pictured in the background...........

Worth pointing out that the Superb has just been taxed and tested for 12 months and currently on 163k......

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

cars looking very nice m8:thumb::thumb:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks very clean mate for the milage, How come you have such a big car like that? Hope I don't cause any offence but its not something you would find on TG's cool wall is it :lol:


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks good, My only niggle is the mudflaps spoil the car IMO. But looks rather good, And 163k still needs running in yet!, I take its shes a derv, Bodywork looks mint aswell for that milage.

Luke


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats some beasty wheels you got there! Very nice!

One of the better looking skodas that is :thumb:


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Love It!!!

I'm into anything vag and havnt seen a superb with the stance nailed and on nice rims....really is different.



> How come you have such a big car like that?


Its not that big a car really...only the same size as a Passat or an A4, I think as its lowered it makes it look a lot bigger than it really is


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Look at those Alloys, they are so shiny. Superb.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

georgeous wheels mate


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks blooming stunning bud, some nice work gone in there


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Car looks perfect! 
Wish they sold them over here.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

TAXI

























only joking looks nice and with that sort of mileage


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

car looks great  love the stance!

worth pointing out that passat and superb are a lot bigger than the a4. passat and superb are comparable to the a6 (latest a6 is slightly bigger i believe) but the previous model is exactly the same inside


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

craig06typer said:


> Looks very clean mate for the milage, How come you have such a big car like that? Hope I don't cause any offence but its not something you would find on TG's cool wall is it :lol:


No offence taken mate, it's not the prettiest car and it certainly wouldn't be on any cool way but it has done well in JD Power survey's, etc........for me I bought it to eat up the miles and be a comfy cruiser and it's done the job well so far...........:car:



PLuKE said:


> Looks good, My only niggle is the mudflaps spoil the car IMO. But looks rather good, And 163k still needs running in yet!, I take its shes a derv, Bodywork looks mint aswell for that milage.
> 
> Luke


Spot on Luke, I hate having the mudflaps on but there is a reason they are on there, having the car so low with a wider track on the front has meant I have lost a lot of paint on the front wings so the front mudflaps came to the rescue, not pretty but do the job and also keep the dirt off..........:thumb:

Derv all the way..........:thumb:



RyanJon said:


> Love It!!!
> 
> I'm into anything vag and havnt seen a superb with the stance nailed and on nice rims....really is different.
> 
> Its not that big a car really...only the same size as a Passat or an A4, I think as its lowered it makes it look a lot bigger than it really is


Thanks mate and it's much appreciated, it's bigger than the A4 but your right this Superb shares the same platform as the Passat B5.5.......:thumb:



MadMerc said:


> Car looks perfect!
> Wish they sold them over here.


Funny you should say that mate, my folks live in the USA and I know that Skoda isn't sold in the USA, joked about shipping it over if I ever moved over there.........:wave:



L.J. said:


> car looks great  love the stance!
> 
> worth pointing out that passat and superb are a lot bigger than the a4. passat and superb are comparable to the a6 (latest a6 is slightly bigger i believe) but the previous model is exactly the same inside


The Superb is indeed 6" longer in the rear door's than the Passat B5.5 and is similar in size to the new shape Audi A6 you see pictured in the backgorund, the rear legroom is more in the Superb than the A6 but the A6 has a slightly bigger boot..........


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Simon, car looks better than I remember it, fantastic looking motor fella :argie: 163k, and still going strong.:thumb: When is the upgrade to a Superb2 happening then?  

craig06typer: Yes the Superb is a big car, but as Simon said, it is fantastic car for eating up the miles, and is exceptionally comfortable. Despite the dimensions, and standard suspension, it can be hustled reasonably well on the A roads too. Mind you, it's some time since Baker's Superb was on standard suspension. 

Just to clarify, I always understood the Superb Mk1 is on a stretched version of the Passat B5.5 platform, which also housed the A6 (1998-2004). Extra 10cm length from the standard B5.5 platform, which gave the Superb masses of rear legroom.

All the Best
Chris


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great looking Superb and the same colour as my father in laws new Octavia estate. Love the alloys - what make are they and what size etc?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tiptronic said:


> Simon, car looks better than I remember it, fantastic looking motor fella :argie: 163k, and still going strong.:thumb: When is the upgrade to a Superb2 happening then?
> 
> All the Best
> Chris


Not sure when I will change motor's mate, think I will just run this one into the ground and maybe change to another VAG marque in the future........:thumb:

Thanks for the kind words........:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Great looking Superb and the same colour as my father in laws new Octavia estate. Love the alloys - what make are they and what size etc?


19" ASA AR1's discontinued style now, licenced by BBS, front's are 8.5J and the rears 9.5J..........


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cars looking smashing - certainly different - got a list of mods? I can't tell, it's all very subtle.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Seriously low !!


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

:thumb: Looking good Mr B 

There is nothing better than clean, tight styling ... :car:

Regards, Ian


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks great against the back drop of your cottage:thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just someting about this big cruiser...looks the business imho...what's that at either corner of the bumpers...park sensors????


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

love it, standard lines, low, good rims (offset, size & splits), streched tyres & clean


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Cars looking smashing - certainly different - got a list of mods? I can't tell, it's all very subtle.


Thanks and here is a list of mods, nothing major:

*CAR:* 
Skoda Superb Comfort PD TDI 130
*ENGINE:*
Standard Factory Fit
*TRANSMISSION:*
Standard Factory Fit
*PERFORMANCE:*
K+N Air Panel Filter
*SUSPENSION:*
KW Variant 1 Coilovers
*BRAKES:*
Standard Factory Fit
*WHEELS:*
19" ASA AR1's with Polished Lips
8.5J Front's 215/35/19
9.5J Rear's 235/35/19(Running 15mm Eibach Spacers upfront)
*INTERIOR:*
OEM Sunglasses Holder
Aluminium Speaker Rings
Tourag Torches
LED White Bulbs
*EXTERIOR:*
OEM Bi-Xenon Headlamps
OEM vRS Smoke Side Repeaters
Shortened OEM Aerial
Tinted Windows
De-badged
Seat Cupra Splitter
Hella Smoked LED Side Markers
Metal Pressed Czech No. Plates
*ICE:*
OEM DX Sat Nav Unit
PS2 Slim line



golf548 said:


> Just someting about this big cruiser...looks the business imho...what's that at either corner of the bumpers...park sensors????


They are the 'Hella Smoked LED Side Markers', they illuminate orange when you turn the side lights on.......:thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Good looking car Baker :thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Needs slamming


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

TeZ said:


> Needs slamming


The front can go lower but it's the flipping plastic sump guard that becomes a problem..........:driver:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Aye - same as on my E30.

I cry when I drive over cats eye's, let alone a pot hole.

Looks fab mate


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Streeto said:


> love it, standard lines, low, good rims (offset, size & splits), streched tyres & clean


Agree there. That is one very low motor.

Gives the lawn a cut everytime you get out of the drive by the looks of it:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

TeZ said:


> Aye - same as on my E30.
> 
> I cry when I drive over cats eye's, let alone a pot hole.
> 
> Looks fab mate


Golf MKV ED30? Nice..........I've hit two pot holes of late and had to have both tyres replaced as it's buldged the side walls.............

Much appreciated...........:thumb:



ChrisJD said:


> Agree there. That is one very low motor.
> 
> Gives the lawn a cut everytime you get out of the drive by the looks of it:thumb:
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris, need to cut the grass to be honest as maybe it's a little too long...........:lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks Chris, need to cut the grass to be honest as maybe it's a little too long...........:lol:


Leave it any longer and you'll get grass stains underneath

Chris.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ChrisJD said:


> Leave it any longer and you'll get grass stains underneath
> 
> Chris.


:lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good there mate :thumb:


----------



## scotty26 (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice car ..........but come on Baker, admit it .......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
You have been dumped haven't you


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

scotty26 said:


> Nice car ..........but come on Baker, admit it .......
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Nah mate, certainly not, wouldn't have moved if I hadn't got together with Jules, she is just working at weekend's now so it's difficult to get time to detail together as much as we would have liked.........:detailer:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

163k WTF it looks like its ok about 75k! its stunning and the reason why i keep looking at them over passats! do you have a spec list of the car at all?


----------



## scotty26 (Jan 20, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Nah mate, certainly not, wouldn't have moved if I hadn't got together with Jules, she is just working at weekend's now so it's difficult to get time to detail together as much as we would have liked.........:detailer:


Good for you mate - new house looks nice too! :thumb:


----------



## Kobak (May 15, 2008)

your cars very nice, sharing to thanks.

This is my cars;









*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*









I'm from istanbul.


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Now thats a pimp wagon if i ever did see one, real nice.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> 163k WTF it looks like its ok about 75k! its stunning and the reason why i keep looking at them over passats! do you have a spec list of the car at all?


You mean of all the mods as listed on Page 3 or you want a list of the car spec like the trim level and toys?


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

She is a stunner mate,ur cars nice too.lol.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> You mean of all the mods as listed on Page 3 or you want a list of the car spec like the trim level and toys?


yeah mainly the trim and toys


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Looking great as usual buddy :thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

ChrisJD said:


> Agree there. That is one very low motor.
> 
> Gives the lawn a cut everytime you get out of the drive by the looks of it:thumb:
> 
> Chris.


Ha, low...you must be kidding 


















Myn likes to scrape the drive with the exhaust


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

mate that car is just sexual. really suits that colour.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Streeto said:


> Ha, low...you must be kidding
> 
> Myn likes to scrape the drive with the exhaust


Flipping heck you dug this thread up..............:doublesho

Very nice motor you have there mate and love the ride height............:thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah I looked at the date then and thort holy thread revival! 

I was just looking through some old posts and couldn't resist hehe  

Thanks for the comments


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice to see the best looking Superb make another aperance on DW.

Man thats a fair few miles..........:doublesho:doublesho

:thumb:


----------

